# Windows 7 bei Ebay kaufen?



## Jeanboy (21. April 2012)

Ich liebäugle damit, mir Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit bei Ebay zu kaufen,
da man es dort für ~50 Euro erwerben kann (Andere Shops ab 70 Euro).


Würdet ihr es empfehlen oder nicht?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Bei manchen Auktionen sieht es so aus als würde man nur die Recovery CD kaufen, ist das legitim?


----------



## Sixxer (21. April 2012)

Nein. Glaub vor ca einem Monat war hier ein User der hatte sich Win7 bei ekay gekauft. Er hatte Probleme mit der Aktivierung wegen des Produktschlüssels. Ich würds lassen. Leg die 10 Euronen drauf und hol dir ein Originales.


----------



## Eftilon (21. April 2012)

Würde ich auch sagen,

es ist ja nicht mehr so das man CD einlegen und loslegen kann, deswegen würde ich Software nur aus vertrauenwürdigen kanälen kaufen.

Aber man sollte ja nicht alle ebay Händler über den gleichen kamm scheren, schau dir den händler an, lies seine bewertungen und wenn du dich gut dabei fühlst kaufen.


eftilon


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. April 2012)

Um Himmels willen, *ja nicht bei Ebay kaufen* !

Wir hatten erst diesen Monat hier einen Thread wo jemand auch Win7 bei Ebay erstanden hat, und das Endresultat war, das er nur den Schlüssel hatte und ihn nicht zertifizieren konnte weil die Aktivierungen schon alle verbraucht waren. 
Und beweisen kann man dann auch nicht das es dein Produkt ist, weil der Verkäufer hat ja alles was er benötigt um das zu beweisen.

Bei Ebay niemals Software kaufen die eine Onlineaktivierung benötigt !


----------



## Jeanboy (21. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen,
> 
> es ist ja nicht mehr so das man CD einlegen und loslegen kann, deswegen würde ich Software nur aus vertrauenwürdigen kanälen kaufen.
> 
> ...



Die haben alle Top und viele Bewertungen (99%+), auch für Win7 Betriebssysteme.

Was mich halt auch stutzig macht, ist der riesige Preisunterschied :/
Nach euren negativen Eindrücken/Meinungen werde ich es wahrscheinlich doch bei Amazon kaufen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. April 2012)

Lieber einige €uro mehr ausgeben, also am ende mit nichts dazustehen !
Bei einem etablierten und gut bis sehr gut Bewerteten Händler bei Geizhals, bist du sicher besser und sicherer aufgehoben als bei Ebay.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. April 2012)

Ich hab im August letzten Jahres Win7 HP auf Ebay gekauft, der Händler hieß "Reinharts-Shop".

Gab bisher keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. April 2012)

Es ist auch nicht so das man Ebay generell abstempeln sollte als Brutstätte der Betrüger, aber die Gefahr ist dort schon höher betrogen zu werden, als bei einem großen bekannten Händler der eventuell auch Ladengeschäfte hat.


----------



## der_knoben (21. April 2012)

Ich habe diesbezüglich keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Auch wenn du keinee DVD bekommst, reicht der Key ja völlig aus, um dein Windows zu installieren. DIe DVD kann man sich ja online holen.
Wichtig ist allerdings, dass bei deinem Key das Authentizitätslabel mit dabei ist. Auf alles andere solltest du nicht bieten.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. April 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Ich habe diesbezüglich keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Auch wenn du keinee DVD bekommst, reicht der Key ja völlig aus, um dein Windows zu installieren. DIe DVD kann man sich ja online holen.
> Wichtig ist allerdings, dass bei deinem Key das Authentizitätslabel mit dabei ist. Auf alles andere solltest du nicht bieten.



Auktion 1 Win 7 So etwas wäre z.B. ok? 
Oder sowas? Auktion 2 Win 7

Bei der 1. Auktion habe ich sogar das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht, sollte dann doch wohl sicher sein oder?


Theoretisch brauche ich ja nur den Key, da ich mir eine Testversion runterladen kann (so hab ich auch nicht die Treiber/Programme/Werbung von DELL z.B. drauf)
Bei Amazon habe ich gesehn, dass es dort auch Reinstallations DVD's zum gleichen Preis gibt (Link)

Da erübrigt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich Ebay Auktionen trauen kann, dennoch stellt sich die nächste Frage:
Sind Recovery DVD's genauso gut wie Vollversionen? (ich brauche ja nur einen gültigen Key)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2012)

> Bei der 1. Auktion habe ich sogar das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht, sollte dann doch wohl sicher sein oder?


Auf verwendete bzw entsiegelte Software gibt es kein Rückgabe recht, auch wenn sie nur getestet wurden.


----------



## Sammla (22. April 2012)

Microsoft Windows Windows 7 Professional 64Bit (OEM Version) online kaufen | Rakuten.de

Hab meins da gekauft. Habe jetzt mal die Professional Version verlinkt da die Home Premium Version nur 5€ weniger kostet.. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach mehr.

Wenn du dich noch gedulden kannst würde ich auf einen 10€ Gutschein seitens rakuten warten. Gibt es immer mal wieder mit einem MBW von 50€.. Ich habe damals für die Prof. Version somit 50€ gezahlt 


Von Ebay kann man nur abraten! (Siehe genannte Gründe)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. April 2012)

Ich hab hier 2 Recoveries, die sind genauso wie die normalen auch.

Könnte höchstens noch sein, dass ein Hersteller zusätzliche Software mit dazu packt, aber man muss ja sowieso nicht von der DVD installieren


----------



## Jeanboy (22. April 2012)

Danke erstmal für euer Feedback... Ich bin halt sehr von den 263 Käufern überzeugt, die ALLE positiv bewertet haben.
Wird wohl daraus hinauslaufen, ob ich mir Ivy Bridge hole und wie teuer es ist, sprich ob 15 Euro mehr im Geldbeutel sind
oder nicht  Falls ich bei Ebay bestelle, werde ich eine kurze Rückmeldung geben, ob meine/eure Befürchtungen unbegründet
waren und man bei Ebay einkaufen kann, sofern der Händler geprüft ist ect.


----------



## facehugger (22. April 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Falls ich bei Ebay bestelle, werde ich eine kurze Rückmeldung geben, ob meine/eure Befürchtungen unbegründet
> waren und man bei Ebay einkaufen kann, sofern der Händler geprüft ist ect.


Wenn du in der Bucht bestellst, wäre ein kurzes Feedback von dir hier gern gesehen Man kann wirklich nicht alle Angebote dort gleich abstempeln, aber die Zeit der Schnäppchen ist da leider bei vielen angebotenen Produkten schon lange vorbei...

Gruß


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. April 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich hab bereits zwei mal in der Bucht ein OS gekauft (Win7 /XP Pro) und bei mir lief alles glatt.

Die "anständigen" Verkäufer sind mitlerweile ziemlich vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## ForenTroll (23. April 2012)

Sammla schrieb:


> Microsoft Windows Windows 7 Professional 64Bit (OEM Version) online kaufen | Rakuten.de
> 
> Hab meins da gekauft. Habe jetzt mal die Professional Version verlinkt da die Home Premium Version nur 5€ weniger kostet.. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach mehr.
> Wenn du dich noch gedulden kannst würde ich auf einen 10€ Gutschein seitens rakuten warten. Gibt es immer mal wieder mit einem MBW von 50€.. Ich habe damals für die Prof. Version somit 50€ gezahlt
> ...



Das ist doch genauso so eine Re-Installation/Recovery-Version  von DELL, HP, T-Systems, Fujitsu, oder anderen   Hersteller. Sprich es handelt sich um Remarketing Ware aus ausgelaufenen Leasingverträgen.
Hierbei kannst du genauso mit Aktivierungsproblemen und mangelndem(nicht) Versand rechnen wie bei den Ebay Händlern 

Ergo nix gewonnen 


BTW: Das Produkt wird nicht von Rakuten.de sonder von Crazydeal.de(Subhändler ) vertrieben. Ist das jetzt vertrauenswürdiger als die Ebay Händler


----------



## Sammla (23. April 2012)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Das ist doch genauso so eine Re-Installation/Recovery-Version  von DELL, HP, T-Systems, Fujitsu, oder anderen   Hersteller. Sprich es handelt sich um Remarketing Ware aus ausgelaufenen Leasingverträgen.
> Hierbei kannst du genauso mit Aktivierungsproblemen und mangelndem(nicht) Versand rechnen wie bei den Ebay Händlern
> 
> Ergo nix gewonnen
> ...



Rakuten (Früher Tradoria) ist sowas wie "amazon in klein" und setzt sich für seine Kunden ein. 

Ist aber im Internet bekannt, dass es dort Windows immer sehr günstig gibt. Deswegen erscheint das Betriebssystem auch oft auf der Seite "mydealz.de" und wird total gehypet. Die Leute die das da anschließend kaufen haben sich auch noch nie beschwert. Alles wird geliefert und funktioniert tadellos!

Das zwischen den ganzen Anbietern auch mal ein schwarzes Schaf ist lässt sich leider nicht ausschließen... Kann dir aber genauso gut bei jedem anderem Händler oder Portal im Internet passieren. Dafür gibt es halt Verkäuferbewertungen.


----------



## Marule (27. April 2012)

Sammla schrieb:


> Microsoft Windows Windows 7 Professional 64Bit (OEM Version) online kaufen | Rakuten.de
> 
> Hab meins da gekauft. Habe jetzt mal die Professional Version verlinkt da die Home Premium Version nur 5€ weniger kostet.. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach mehr.
> 
> ...


 

Wow....das ja echt mal billig da...


----------



## Lord Wotan (27. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Bei Ebay niemals Software kaufen die eine Onlineaktivierung benötigt !


 Wo ist das Problem, man kann ohne Probleme Telefonisch Aktivieren.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2012)

So hab jetzt COA und DVD bekommen...

COA sieht in etwa so aus: http://www.windows-key.com/images/Windows@7 Ultjpg.jpg


Das Problem ist nur, dass mein Key komischerweise nur 24 Stellen hat , also XXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX.
Im Schreiben dazu stand, dass ich bei Windows anrufen muss, weil es eine OEM Version ist.

1. Problem ist, dass ich trotz Anrufen erstmal einen Key eingeben muss (hab da einfach mal 'n Buchstaben eingesetzt, sodass ich wenigstens weiter komme)
Dann hatte ich endlich meine Installations ID eingegeben. Auf einmal meint die Computerstimme, dass ich jetzt mit dem Kundendienst verbunden werden und
sie das Telefongespräch aufnehmen wollen (konnte ich aber ablehnen und ja es war die richtige Nummer). Dann hab ich erstmal aufgelegt, um nicht eine ewige 
Diskussion von wegen "Falscher Key ect." anfangen zu müssen...

Werde wohl heute Nacht nochmal anrufen, vielleicht bekomm ich dann sofort meinen Bestätigungskey 


Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit 24 stelligen Keys gehabt?


----------



## nuol (8. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keinen 24-stelligen Windows 7 Key. Alle Keys haben 5 Zeichen á 5 Blöcke (also 25-stellig).
Das siehst du allein schon daran, wenn du einen Key eingeben musst, er verlangt 5 Zeichen beim ersten Block. (Punkt)
Entweder nochmal richtig den Aufkleber/Key lesen, oder du wurdest verarscht...


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen 24-stelligen Windows 7 Key. Alle Keys haben 5 Zeichen á 5 Blöcke (also 25-stellig).
> Das siehst du allein schon daran, wenn du einen Key eingeben musst, er verlangt 5 Zeichen beim ersten Block. (Punkt)
> Entweder nochmal richtig den Aufkleber/Key lesen, oder du wurdest verarscht...


 
Das weiß ich selbst. Da sind aber nur 4 Stellen im ersten Block... Ich werde auf die Antwort des Verkäufers warten, ansonsten sollte es nicht allzu schwer sein,
den Kauf als Betrug zu enttarnen...


----------



## nuol (8. Mai 2012)

Moment, wenn du es selbst weißt, warum stellst du dann die Frage? (sah nicht nach einer rhetorischen Frage aus)
Wie dem auch sei, den Key kannst du nie aktivieren. Also verlange eine gültige Lizenz vom Verkäufer, oder zeig ihn an:
*Softwarepiraterie melden - Microsoft*


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Moment, wenn du es selbst weißt, warum stellst du dann die Frage? (sah nicht nach einer rhetorischen Frage aus)
> Wie dem auch sei, den Key kannst du nie aktivieren. Also verlange eine gültige Lizenz vom Verkäufer, oder zeig ihn an:
> *Softwarepiraterie melden - Microsoft*



Ich dachte, dass es vielleicht so spezielle Key's extra für DELL sind. Er hat mir aber schon geantwortet und gemeint, dass er bei den Bildern 
von den Key's nachgeschaut hat und gesehn hat, dass bei mir im ersten Block eine Ziffer fehlt. Er will mir heute noch einen neuen schicken


----------



## nuol (8. Mai 2012)

Ah, ein altbekannter DELL key, na dann viel Spaß damit.
PS: Du hast kein echtes Zertifikat? Sondern nur der Händler?
Wenn dem so ist, wie naiv bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> PS: Du hast kein echtes Zertifikat? Sondern nur der Händler?
> Wenn dem so ist, wie naiv bist du eigentlich?





Jeanboy schrieb:


> So hab jetzt COA und DVD bekommen...



Er hat als Beweis nur ein Bild gemacht


----------



## nuol (8. Mai 2012)

Tschuldige, aber hast du nun das Original COA, oder nur eine "Kopie"?
Wenn du das Original hast, dann solltest du ja den vollständigen Key lesen können.
Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass du nur einen Ausdruck (Kopie) hast.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Mai 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Tschuldige, aber hast du nun das Original COA, oder nur eine "Kopie"?
> Wenn du das Original hast, dann solltest du ja den vollständigen Key lesen können.
> Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass du nur einen Ausdruck (Kopie) hast.



Er hat für sich ein Bild als Dokumentation gemacht und mir das Original zugeschickt. (Bild siehe ganz oben)
Von Original ist aber halt nicht zu sprechen, da das Ding wie gesagt nur 24 Ziffern hat (könnte Fake/Fehler sein).
Deshalb ist abzuwarten, ob er mir einen richtigen schickt oder nicht. Im letzteren Falle wird er wohl in ziemliche 
Schwierigkeiten kommen... Du hast mir ja schon einen Link geschickt, des Weiteren werde ich bei Ebay Betrug melden usw.
(ist ja offensichtlich, dass ein "Echtheitszertifikat" mit 24 Ziffern als Betrug anzusehen ist)

Wenn ich am Ende mit leeren Händen darstehe, bin ich zumindest einer Erfahrung reicher und werde das nächste Mal nicht beim
Betriebssystem sparen


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Sorry, aber lieber TE... dir wurde hier viele male vom Kauf in der Bucht abgeraten...

Ich frage mich was es dir jetzt gebracht hat?

Frage mich wieso leute immer nach rat fragen, gewarnt werden, und es dann doch machen...

Und dann oft dumm da stehen...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (9. Mai 2012)

Ihm wurde ja nicht nur abgeraten, zum Beispiel ich selbst hab ihm meine eigenen, positiven Erlebnisse genannt.

Sehr schade, dass es beim TE so gekommen ist, wie gesagt hat bei mir beide male alles gut geklappt - aber vielleicht bekommt er ja noch seinen key.


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Mai 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, aber lieber TE... dir wurde hier viele male vom Kauf in der Bucht abgeraten...
> 
> ...


 



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für euer Feedback... Ich bin halt  sehr von den 263 Käufern überzeugt, die ALLE positiv bewertet haben.
> Wird wohl daraus hinauslaufen, ob ich mir Ivy Bridge hole und wie teuer es ist, sprich ob 15 Euro mehr im Geldbeutel sind
> oder nicht  Falls ich bei Ebay bestelle, werde ich eine kurze Rückmeldung geben, ob meine/eure Befürchtungen unbegründet
> waren und man bei Ebay einkaufen kann, sofern der Händler geprüft ist ect.




Wie du an diesem Text erkennst, habe ich sehr wohl die Argumentationen erkannt, verstanden und mich dafür bedankt. Aber wie mein Vorposter schon meinte,
gibt es genug seriöse Angebote bei Ebay. Der Käufer hat knapp 3000 positive Bewertungen (7 negative) und ein Fehler kann wohl jedem mal passieren oder?

Ob es jetzt bei Amazon, Rakuten oder bei Ebay eingekauft hätte, wäre wohl egal gewesen...


Mal davon abgesehen kam jetzt ein richtiges Echtheitszertifikat mit funktionierendem Key.



*Mein Fazit:* Wer billig ein Betriebssystem haben will, kann bei Ebay viel Geld sparen. Dennoch ist es so, dass 
man bei Meinpaket, Amazon ect. fast genauso viel spart. Wenn ihr Ebay nicht so sehr vertrauen könnt, könnt ihr
also auch woanders kaufen. In meinem Fall habe ich mir für 46 Euro eine Reinstallationscd mit COA gekauft von einem
Händler aus Madrid gekauft. Das Paket kam per Express in 2 Tagen und trotz einem Fehler, war der Kundenservice sehr 
gut und nach zwei weiteren Tagen konnte ich endlich mein Betriebssystem installieren. Worauf ihr achten solltet:
Viele gute Bewertungen und das Angebot RICHTIG durchlesen (bei manchen stand, dass man nur den Key per Email bekommt;
auf sowas sollte man natürlich nicht eingehen). Ich selbst würde nur Sofortkauf Aktionen machen, da man dort sieht, ob andere
auch schon dieses Produkt gekauft haben (wegen Kundenbewertungen)


----------



## Sauerland (25. Mai 2012)

Na ja, man kann auch bei Online Händlern herein fallen.

Ich hab mir vorsorglich vor ein paar Wochen eine Windows 7 pro bei Schottensoft.de für knapp 65,-€ gekaut.

Geliefert wurde wie zu erwarten eine Dell Oem DVD mit COA.

Als ich jetzt mein neues System zusammengebaut hatte und Windows aktivieren wollte, kam die fette Überraschung. Die telefonische Windows 7 Aktivierung bricht mit dem HInweis ab, Dell habe den Key gesperrt, man sollte sich an Dell oder direkt an MS$ zwecks Raubkopie wenden. 

Das lustige ist allerdings, der Händler scheint sich trotz E-mail und Einschreibebrief taub zu stellen.

Ich hab ihm nun eine Frist von 10 Tage gesetzt, in welcher er mir entweder eine funktionstüchtige DVD mit passendem Key oder halt nur einen passenden Key für meine DVD zukommen lassen kann. Danach werde ich mich direkt an MS$ wenden und den Händler gleichfalls anzeigen.

Ich möchte erwähnen, auch der Händler hat keine schlechten Bewertungen.

Auch bin ich mal gespannt, was MS$ Deutschland dazu sagen wird, denn ich hab den Original COA hier vorliegen und nach der aktuellen Rechtsprechung dürfen entsprechende DVD´s in Deutschland unter diesen Voraussetzung weiter veräußert werden.


Gruß


----------



## myCrime (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,

diesen Thread habe ich erst jetzt entdeckt. Zu dem Thema habe ich bereits ein eigenes erstellen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...in/181970-welche-win7-version-brauch-ich.html

Meine Fragen:

- Bekommt man von den Händlern keinen DVD + Verpackung geschickt sondern nur den Schlüssel?
- Warum sollen die Keys von Händlern mit überwiegend positiven Bewertungen dann nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Sauerland (28. Mai 2012)

Also Schottensoft hat mir eine Dell OEM DVD mit einer Anleitung zur telefonischen Aktivierung plus das COA - also Echtheitszertifikat mit Key geliefert.

Mehr ist allerdings bei einer OEM Version sowieso nicht dabei.

Das Problem der Dell DVDs scheint mir allerdings zu sein, dass es dort wohl häufig zu Problemen bei der Aktivierung kommt, weil Microsoft den Key nicht annimmt.

Ich hab den Händler jetzt plötzlich erreicht, bzw. er hat auf meine E-Mails am Sonntag mit einer kurzen Mail geantwortet, dass ich Ihn am Dienstag bitte anrufen möchte um die Sache zu klären. 

Mal schauen was er da klären will.

Microsoft zumindest nimmt meinen Key mit der Begründung - der Key wurde von Dell gesperrt - nicht an.

Ich komme daher zu dem Fazit, lasst die Finger von den tausenden Dell DVDs die im Netz herum schwirren, wenn Ihr Probleme vermeiden wollt.


Gruß und noch einen schönen Pfingstentag


----------



## 10203040 (4. Juni 2012)

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM gelabelt Multilingual (DE EN FR IT) EUR 59,95 

Versand durch Amazon, so eig. sehr sicher, vllt sucht jemand gerade noch.





> Problemlos 13. März 2012
> Von PC-user
> Ich habe eine Dell gelabelte OEM Version mit passenden Lizenzaufkleber bekommen.
> Zur Installation habe ich mir die Aktuellste Win7 Pro aus dem Netz von Microsoft gezogen, installiert, Key eingegeben und das war es.
> Selbst eine erneute Installation, am nächsten Tag, aufgrund eines Hardware Fehlers, funktionierte problemlos.





> Registrierung per Telefon war problemlos! 17. April 2012
> Von Mc Chicken
> OME Version wurde wie erwartet geliefert (DELL CD inkl. Registrierungs Key). Die Registrierung war nur per Telefon erfolgreich, hier aber wirklich ohne Probleme!


----------



## oGuzee (4. Juni 2012)

Ich würde es machen, wenn es ein Trusted Seller ist dann klar. Mit PayPal zahlen und aufjedenfall darauf achten das du den Sticker bekommst und nicht nur so einen dummen Key. Kann sein das du Windows dann telefonisch aktivieren musst aber das sollte kein Problem sein. Solange du den Sticker hast kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Und falls es doch noch Probleme geben sollte hast du ja mit PayPal bezahlt und die besorgen dir dann dein Geld.


Also definitiv Win-Win Situation


----------



## Sammla (4. Juni 2012)

Die OEM Versionen muss man glaube ich immer telefonisch aktivieren.. War zumindest bei mir so. Habe bei mir selber und bei Freunden bereits 3 Versionen über Ebay gekauft (Pro mit CD + Key 45€; Pro Key 39€; Home Key und CD 40€) und bisher hat sich niemand beschwert. Läuft wunderbar! Hab da wohl glück gehabt.. :/


----------

